# clacking noise from front drivers side



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,

I noticed when driving yesterday that when turning the steering wheel to the left or right i hear a clacking noise from the front drivers side wheel.
This noise only happens when I turn the steering wheel... At first I thought that my wheel was hitting something... but this is definitely not it.

Could this be bearings or CV joint or a buddy of mine mentioned a tire rod.. or something like that...

Any help/ advice would be great.

Thanks,

niv


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

cv joint definitely dude !


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

make sure ur wheel is tight


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks.. I will check out the CV...


----------



## Damage186 (Apr 3, 2005)

no probs dude..tryin to help :thumbup:


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Damage186 said:


> no probs dude..tryin to help :thumbup:


Now that I hear the noise a little clearer I think it might be the suspensions..
How to I make sure?


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

From the description you give it sounds more like CV joint.
Look at the CV boot first, if it's cracked,remove the boot and check the joint ( it may be possible to save the existing one). If joint is OK just clean it, put a new lubricant and boot,if not - replace the joint too.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

is it clickin when yu are driving and turning or jus parked and turnin the wheel?


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

i have the same noise but it doesnt make it unless i go over 120km or take just barly have my foot on the gas... any suggestions for that? its fine and no noise when i make turns
mine is also on the passenger side.


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> is it clickin when yu are driving and turning or jus parked and turnin the wheel?


It clicks when I turn the wheel to the left. When I turn the wheel right.. it does it occassionally. 

Driving straight produces no clicking sound...

I remember the CV boot going on this car before.. this time the noise/clicking sounds different... 

I will update you all when I find out.. Thanks for the help

niv


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

There is a shield right behind the rotor which can bend so it touches rotor in some place making loud noise. In this case the faster car goes the faster is the clicking. Shield can be corrected by hand so there is some space between rotor.
Also wrong pressure in tires can cause all kinds of noises.


----------



## Snake (Mar 28, 2005)

mine sounds as if the tire is going to fall off once i hit over 80km at 120km my whole car shakes. if my foot is on the gas a lil bit it makes the clonking noise. so to fix the problem ... take the tire off pull the drum off and look at the rotor see if anything is hitting it?


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Well,if the car shakes on high speeds, than your wheels are,probably,out of balance or tire is uneven( has a bump) or both. Also control arm and/or transaxle may be not strait,but it's not likely. 
First balance your wheels and check that tires are perfectly circled. While you do that rotate the rotor by hand and see if it touches the shield behind it. It is very easy to see you don't need to disassemble anything. The shield is located about 5mm behind rotor covering it all the way around,it's circle and stays put while rotor rotates. Space between them has to be even everywhere. If at some point they touch correct the shield by hand to give it a space.


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a 97 Altima and the CV boot broke open and all of the grease came out. Fortunately, I was changing my oil and noticed before it wrecked the joint. From what I know, the joint will click only when the wheel is turned hard over one direction or the other, and you have to be moving. The click will get faster along with the car - hopefully you're never going too fast with the steering wheel turned hard left or right!


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

I took it to my auto tech... It ended up being the spring.
Everything looks good now.
Thanks for your input.

niv


----------

